# custom painted airsoft guns



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

hey guys i looked around and saw there isnt a thread for any airsoft paint jobs and figured i'd post mine and invite you guys to show off sum of yours here to 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625468604647/

-sam


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

Dang i meant this post as a joke,cause i know this guy in real life. sorry i pissed off so many people. can you guys please stop taking away rep.


----------



## gack (Jun 12, 2008)

I suggest trying to find and mimic an actual camo colour. The base colour is way too bright for starters, so you'll stand out like a sore thumb regardless of the terrain you're in.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Thats actualy a real effective patten for working in urban settings in the middle east.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I've used that pattern personally myself en route out there. It worked quite well. 

CP


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The base colour does look quite bright in the picture, but that could be because of the light. Any chance we could get a picture of it during the daytime?

But that said, I like it 

This is how my M4 started life:










It now looks like:










I've since added a riser rail to the carry handle so that the red dot sits above the front ironsight 



















Couple of little details. I plan to go over them with some new freehand sometime in the future.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Most red dot sites, once zeroed, are independent of the front rail, if you are shooting at around the 50m range at least, as their mechanics are made to suit reflexive firing where you can just line up the dot and shoot. Badass looking airsoft guns, though, both of you. And the first would definitely fit in well in a mideast mud-hut environment, but I'm not sure how many mudhuts are in the UK to really make it effective


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Boc said:


> I'm not sure how many mudhuts are in the UK...


You've never been to Essex, have you...


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

@gack: yea i know it came out a bit bright its not to bad compared to my other camo though but it was a first attempt so live and learn i suppose 

@immortal reaper: wow its defiantly not that bright lol, but i'll take some day time pics when i get back from school 

the details on your m4 look pretty cool, i was thinking of doing some but decided against it, but what do you plan to go over them with next time?

@ commissar ploss & Dagmire: im glad to know that the camo pattern does work i haven't played with this one yet going to try it out this weekend

@BOC: thanks 

-sam


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

scubamansam said:


> @immortal reaper: wow its defiantly not that bright lol, but i'll take some day time pics when i get back from school
> 
> the details on your m4 look pretty cool, i was thinking of doing some but decided against it, but what do you plan to go over them with next time?


I'm probably going to do an ace of spaces card somewhere on it. And perhaps a small grim reaper.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

where you thinking of putting them the same places? i think tha would look pretty cool


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

scubamansam said:


> where you thinking of putting them the same places? i think tha would look pretty cool


Probably. I'll definitely be putting the playing card where Reaper is written. Not sure about the others though.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

sounds cool I'll post the picture of my gun in the daylight that people wanted to see tomorrow couldn't do it today because my camera turned out to be at my friends house lol

also i've recently bought a WE 1911 and cant decide whether to paint it or not its got a two tone tan paint job already 

http://flic.kr/p/91Ycke


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

HOLY SHIT. my post was a joke. i know this guy so it was funny. and he doesnt care.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

hahha that guy is joking about joking


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

Those are some pretty sweet airsoft guns and paint jobs 
Reaper : what paint did you use for the free hand?
I might have to put some pics of mine up 

Jimbob


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

jimbob1254 said:


> Those are some pretty sweet airsoft guns and paint jobs
> Reaper : what paint did you use for the free hand?
> I might have to put some pics of mine up
> 
> Jimbob


The freehand was just GW skull white and merchrite red.


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

Awesome cheers  how well does it stay on? because you know our weather and at our site we dont tend to cancel because of weather.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Give it a coat of matt varnish and you should be golden.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

@jimbob: hell yea man post em up its what i started this thread for

also i got the pics of the gun in the daylight
http://flic.kr/p/92fNMb
http://flic.kr/p/92fNMo


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks much better in the daylight pal.

Well done!


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks buddy goin to take it out this weekend so i'll get some pics of it in the terrain


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

wow nice guns guys


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

just painted some spring pistols for a friend

http://flic.kr/p/92XUbY
http://flic.kr/p/92XUc5
http://flic.kr/p/92XUcb

and a look at all the guns so far
http://flic.kr/p/92Y3Qw

-sam


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

sorry for the double pos

but any one else got some paint jobs to show off?


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

those pistols look cool i like tyhe striped one


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

great guns guys


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks buddy


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Argh! Now you've gone and done it. I want to show off my woodsball paintball marker 'Freyja'. I'll have to fish for a camera.

T98c marker with a CAR-15 6-point stock, OPSGEAR M82A1 shroud, PoS 14inch barrel that shall not be named, 1inch sight riser with a 40mm red/green dot sight. Though I usually go without the sight and judge my own ballistics. She's a heavy one, but the intimidation factor has literally made people run away from me in the walkon fields.

I haven't played painball in many a dog year because of how uneconomical it has become, but you cannot beat the ruggid durability of the Tippmann 98 Custom. It's falled down steps, been run over by a fire truck, dropped out of a second story window and still performs as good a new. Been thinking of getting a good BB gun, but we'll see.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Svartmetall said:


> You've never been to Essex, have you...


don't mention essex, trust me its not good, and thats personel experience.

its just a shame repainting airsoft guns is illegal.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Holmstrom said:


> you cannot beat the ruggid durability of the Tippmann 98 Custom. It's falled down steps, been run over by a fire truck, dropped out of a second story window and still performs as good a new.


You got that right! When I owned my paintball shop and field we used the 98 custom for our rentals. I caught one young kid trying to dig a foxhole with his rental 98c. He was just digging away with the C02 tank in the dirt when I got a hold of him. He had a sizable hole going too! I also had one guy that got so pissed off when he got hit that he started beating the shit out of a tree with my rental gun! He cracked the main body halves and destroyed the hopper and bent the barrel but the damn thing still worked. (I charged his credit card for $450 for the damages after I kicked his ass out! He never disputed the charges.) I have seen a few get dropped violently and even had a really fat guy sit on one, only cosmetic damages never mechanical issues. Tough as nail those 98 customs!

I wish I had pictures of my old paintball guns. Wait! I have a bad pic of my old matrix! It was a freaking beast of a marker. Custom made by The Matrix Center. Zipper milled, totally custom cut and milled internals and a bad ass blue and yellow acid anodized finish. I miss it...


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

is it illegal in the UK? cuz here theres no problem with it aslong as the orange tip is still showing (the spring pistols dont have the cuz they are never used)

painting a friends thompson at the moment 

and a friends l96 


i'll post some wip pics when i get a chance

wow as soon as i posted this the other posts showed

@unforgivin: sorry to here bout the paint ball guns how much do they cost i've never looked

@ holmstorm: look forward to the pics buddy and a decant airsoft gun isnt to expensive


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

we have serious gun paranoia in the UK since a few loonies shot a few people in the last 10 years,thanks to lack of understanding and media fueled paranoia the government pretty much banned anything gun related to such a point i may have even broke the law by saying the word gun. Anyway the up shot was kids started to stab each other instead, so now you can only own a knife if your over 65 and had military service and can only use it to chop up vegetables and it must have a bright orange cork on the end so you cant stab anyone with it.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

just had a look online and found this about airsoft guns

"Orange Barrel Tips
In the United States, every airsoft gun must have the barrel with a 6mm tip painted orange/red to distinguish it from a real gun. In countries like France and England require nothing at all. The orange barrel tip law in other countries is unknown so checking the local airsoft gun laws are recommended before use. "


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

fynn said:


> just had a look online and found this about airsoft guns
> 
> "Orange Barrel Tips
> In the United States, every airsoft gun must have the barrel with a 6mm tip painted orange/red to distinguish it from a real gun. In countries like France and England require nothing at all. The orange barrel tip law in other countries is unknown so checking the local airsoft gun laws are recommended before use. "


well fold my pants and call me Mary ! kinda makes no sense that the country with the most guns needs a law to identify whats real and whats not, just smells of missing the point.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legal_issues_in_airsoft#United_Kingdom

so you can't have realistic looking firearms (or at least you shouldn't), but you can have brightly colored ones or two tone ones, and as long as you have proof of being in a skirmish group, which most online stores require anyway.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> well fold my pants and call me Mary ! kinda makes no sense that the country with the most guns needs a law to identify whats real and whats not, just smells of missing the point.


Well Mary, in the US kids and young people have been shot and killed by police who thought they had real firearms. In the confusion the cops thought they were real firearms and shot the child/young person thinking it was the appropriate action to take against a person running through a city street at night with an assault rifle or a pistol or who then aimed that gun at the police officer. 

If having a red/orange colored tip on a toy gun is all that is required by law, it isn't that big a deal.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legal_issues_in_airsoft#United_Kingdom
> 
> so you can't have realistic looking firearms (or at least you shouldn't), but you can have brightly colored ones or two tone ones, and as long as you have proof of being in a skirmish group, which most online stores require anyway.


nice find stella, when i found the bit i posted, thats all i could find, didnt even get a wikipedia result for some reason


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

well now i know more about regulations i suppose but here are some more airsoft paint jobs 

here's my friends thompson i painted but im not to happy with how it came out so im stripping it and redoing it
http://flic.kr/p/93EjaY

and my friends l96 that i taught him to paint on (crississuitguy)
http://flic.kr/p/93EjaQ

and a spring pistol lol
http://flic.kr/p/93Ejb3


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

tbh, the thompson never looks right in camo, you better off painting it in the more classic style, with wooden stock, grip and fore grip, and then the rest a dark metal


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

@fin: yea i agree but my friends paying me to paint it urban camo so cant do it that way sadly


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

at the very least give your friend a slap after you've done it, and then get rid of him as a friend, then move countries away so you don't have to look at a camo thompson ever again.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

@stella: thats pretty intense just for not looking at a thompson lol


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

intense....nah, thats just what you would do as a minimum...murder would be intense, though justified.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

haha alright then i was looking at a thompson today thinking i want one with real wood even though it would cost $300


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not exactly airsoft, but...










I've found one of an old C7A2 I used to use. Got it replaced by a HK416 14.5", which in turn got replaced by the C8CT 14.5* Hammer Forged barrel. I've looked into getting an EoTech sight, but the SUSAT works reasonably well with the C8 (The C7 shown uses the ELCAN C79, basically your bog standard ACOG). All far more reliable and easier to look after than the SA80A2 I train with. Not to mention being left handed with a stronger right eye and arm, I can now shoot properly without casings going down the front of my smock.

On occasion, got myself the M203A2 to bang around with, and I've still got the Foregrip I robbed off a pathfinder who stupidly left it lying around from his M4. (The one shown is Mako G2 TacLightGrip.)

Also have Sig Sauer P228 issued, although I like the feel of the FN Five-seveN better.

I'd like to get my hands on the Masada and PLR 16 though, some of the guys on ops with the SFSG have been using them.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

the masadas are nice my friend has one although i have no idea how it performs because hes paranoid and wont let anybody shoot it lol 

i like the paint job you have looks like its been through a quit a bit


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

5 Weeks on Deliberate Ops out of Bagram, for that with no running water and a single bottle of OX24 between 8 Men, haha.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

what is Ox24? forgive me if this is a stupid question i honestly dont know


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

the HK416 is a damn sexy rifle  the short-stroke piston drive is an amazing idea i wish they put into the us m4's

i laughed at your pathfinder remark  recently i came across an m9 holster that was left in a Humvee we borrowed for a week! needless to say i now need an m9 for it to feel happy. it simply needs the leg/belt straps and we're good to go!

that Thompson i also laughed at... i'm sorry man but your friend is a moron to defile it like that! i did how ever, enjoy the afgan camo  it's about the only place that particular camo works. it dose present something a tad different then the normal camo's you see rolling about


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

scubamansam said:


> what is Ox24? forgive me if this is a stupid question i honestly dont know


Sorry matey, OX24 is a bottle of cleaning and lubricating fluid. It attracts the residue from gunfire. However, as its a lube, it reduces the rifling effect, and also attracts dust which can deflect the passage of the round at 100m+.

It's pretty good stuff, and works better than any WD40 you can get from a DIY shop. I'm not sure where you might be able to get it, or even if it works with BB Guns.

That Humvee story is a classic. I love the "is it shiny? It's mine" mentality.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

hmmmm i'll keep it in mind i need to lube the piston of my l96 :L 

but on the other hand i just got a scope for it and cant decide whether to paint it or not


----------

